# متوفر للبيع



## أم فيصل (18 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله​ 

أحبابي الكرام ​ 

متوفر لدي الأشكال التالية من الهدايا والتوزيعات وبودي أن أبيعها قبل نهاية هذا الشهر لظروف ​ 

السفر والإجازة​ 

ولمن يرغب بالتواصل معنا يراسلنا على الخاص أو العام ​ 






​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 



الأسعار شاملة للشوكلت والتوزيعات وهي كالتالي:

ستاند الدب الأزرق ب 100 ريال


ستاند أصفر ب 120 ريال


ستاند زهري ب 200 ريال


ستاند الرضاعات ب 250 ريال


الباقة ب 170 ريال


تصميم وتنفيذ أم فيصل _ الرياض


----------



## أم فيصل (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

أستغفر الله


----------



## أم فيصل (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

بارك الله في هذه الجمعة المباركة

ونصر الله إخواننا المسلمون في كل مكان

هم بحاااااااااجة للدعاء فلا تنسوهم​


----------



## أم فيصل (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

*[font=geneva, arial, sans-serif](اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة)[/font]*​


----------



## أم فيصل (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

[size=+0]أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه
​[/size]​


----------



## أم فيصل (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

*[font=geneva, arial, sans-serif](اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة)[/font]*​


----------



## أم فيصل (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أم فيصل (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

*عليك بالصدقة .....*​*قال الله تعالى .... ' لن تنالو البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون وما تنقوا من شيء فإن الله به عليم '*​​************* ********* ********* **********​


----------



## أم فيصل (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

أستغفر الله


----------



## أم فيصل (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أم فيصل (26 مايو 2011)

*رد: متوفر للبيع*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..
سبحان الله العظيم ​


----------

